# Lacie Rugged Hard Drive



## wjordan1987 (Jan 17, 2008)

For someone reason my Lacie Hard drive will not come up on my Laptop (Windows XP)? When I plugged it in at school, the icon automatically popped up on the desktop, I clicked and saw my files in it. When I try this same formula at home it doesn't work. I've installed the CD that came with it also. I have the LaCie backup software icon on my computer but not the icon which directly connects me the saved documents.

If anyone can help me I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## konkelberryfinn (Mar 22, 2008)

I have the same problem. When i connect my LaCie Rugged Hard Drive (160 gigs) it won't appear in "My Computer" as an icon. The computer reacts to the connected USB Storage Unit but nothing else happens. It also appears to be on spot "0". Anyone who know what to do? Thanks.


----------



## edd99 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have the exact same problem...

either of you managed to sort this out? i cannot access the hard drive at all in windows.


----------

